# What is the Best 500 Class ATV?????



## cudhopper (Feb 25, 2005)

I want to purchase a 2005 model... I have heard 10 different suggestions. Everytime I walk into a dealership, I get the usaul (ours in the best)


Any comments?


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*my vote in 500 class 4x4 easy honda foreman! just bought one spent months trying to decide itsthe best in class for its value in my opinion!*
*check out more here! http://powersports.honda.com/atvs/utility/model.asp?ModelName=FourTrax+Foreman+4X4+ES&ModelYear=2005&ModelId=TRX500FE5*
*look for a 500 class run down here!*
http://www.atvtv.com/500class.html *now the list the rubicon which is similar note the poor review of the polaris really sticks out!*


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

I bought the kodiak 450, closer to a 400 than a 500, but slightly cheaper too. I also was looking for a 500 class machine, but I also wanted a few particular things:
1. high/low range
2. 2 or 4 wheel drive
3. locking front diff. or true 4 wheel drive
4. water cooled 
5. dependability (may be this should have been # 1)
Ind. rear suspension would have been a plus, but wasn't necessary ( the 05 kodiak has it).
I searched the net for the perfect machine & ended settling for as close as I could get to what I thought I wanted. If the suzuki would have had a locking front end, I probably would have bought it. When I was shopping, the guy would have sold me a 700 or what ever their big twin is/was for just a few hundred more than the 500, though. I don't know why. As for polaris, it just seemed like most people on the net were asking how to fix theirs. Nothing against honda. I think they're a good machine, just a little pricey. My Dad has two. I don't know anyone with an arctic cat, but I read that they use the same drive train as suzuki. 

Not trying to start a brand war, it's just what I found when looking. Starting out, I had no brand in mind. Unless you are drag racing, I don't think you need the biggest machine out there. I read numerous threads from people who were out riding the "big ones" on their 400's and laughing about the money they saved, too. 

Just sit down at the computer for a few weeks & make up your own mind. atvconnection. has a lot of good reading & forums for all of the different brands there.


----------



## woodsrat (Jan 4, 2005)

Well, we've heard Honda and Yamaha and I will tell you that I own a Polaris. This thread will probably go several pages with everyone stating that their brand is superior to the next. Several will offer reasons why there brand/model is best. I won't do that. It is a personal choice and they are all good. When I bought mine I decided that I wanted several things:


Independent Suspension
4WD
Auto transmission
Engine Braking
At least 500 cc (bigger was o.k.)
No more than $6300 out the door
Winch
Hi and Lo range
Good front and rear rack weight capacity
Good towing capacity
High ground clearance
I got all that with My Polaris Sportsman 700 twin. I've been very, very pleased. But, I have to tell you I would have been pleased with a Honda, Yamaha, Bombardier, Arctic Cat, Suzuki or Kawasaki. I have a friend that manages a store that sells quads and snowmobiles and he gave me a great deal on the Polaris. 

One big difference though is that Honda's are not belt driven. They are geared. No belts to break or replace, but burning a belt up is a lot better than burning up gears($$$). Honda's are good machines though but tend to be a little more $$$ than some of the other brands.

Decide what features you want and go shopping for the best deal. You'll find that the warranties are all 6 months unless you purchase additional (I don't buy extended warranties). Watch out for the "dealer prep" fees. Some of the dealers charge big $$$ for that and some other B.S. fees as well.

Good luck.


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

I hope my post didn't come across as too bias. Like I said, at the begining, I didn't have a brand preference. I had no idea of price, options, or most anything. But after some searching I did start to put together opinions.

One thing I forgot to mention, everywhere I looked and the question was asked "what's the best machine"? there was always the same answer....Don't take anyone else's word for it. Go ride them.


----------



## cudhopper (Feb 25, 2005)

I have a polaris dealship at my corner.. I am leaning towards the sportman 500... I have read all the rating and polaris is not a the top of the critics list... But come to find out atv insider is sponsered by honda and suzuki... so of course they are rated the highest...


----------



## Fish_hunt12 (Feb 14, 2005)

*have read meny spec sheets, and am looking to get one myself. Yamaha seems to be the best ( my uncels own the kodiaks and love them ) *


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

http://www.bombardier-atv.com/en-US/Vehicles/2005/Outlander/Models.htmCheck these out.


----------



## Airwave(OH) (Mar 24, 2005)

Do you read any of the 4 wheel magazines. For 4 years straight the Suzuki has won every Shootout in each class. 
The *250 Ozark*
* 400 Eiger*
* 500 Vinson*
* 700 King Quad*
I have the '04 500 Limited Edition Vinson and it is a great ride. The 700 King Quad was not on the market at the time or I would own it. It has IRS, Locking fronts and EFI (no more choking, Starts right now) And the Suzukis are cheaper than all the rest too. The 700 is only about $400 than the 500. 
*Check them out before you decide*


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Check out the forums at ATV Nation. Large reader base.
http://www.atvnation.com/forum/


----------



## jiggafish1 (Nov 10, 2004)

2000 Polaris Scrambler 500 Push Button 4x4


----------

